# Cytomel and Clenbuterol



## 357mag (Jan 18, 2005)

I've read about these two fat burners. Clenbuterol seems highly dangerous to me though since it raises your body's internal temperature. But Cytomel seems like it might be worth a try. But what happens when you stop taking it? Does your metabolism slow back down and then you start gaining weight again? Or can you use it(like I would) to burn some fat and then stop using it and hopefully maintain a lower leaner body weight? Is it safe to use for a short time?


----------



## redspy (Jan 18, 2005)

The clen FAQ has been posted before - http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=19864&highlight=clen+FAQ

There's also lots of info on T3 that's been posted here, run a search.


----------



## Vise (Jan 19, 2005)

imo, tiratricol would be a much safer option.  it is a hell of a lot milder than t3.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 19, 2005)

T3 to me is safer and easier on the body than clen, but neither one is likely to kill you by body temperature increases, you'd have to be a hell of an idiot to accomplish that.


----------

